# can't remove router bit



## rhodes2112 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi - I picked up a used Skil classic router at a garage sale. I brought it home and used it and it works fine, but when I attempted to change the router bit in it I ran into a problem. I loosed the collet as much as it will go and bit still will not come out? I'm not familiar with routers, but everything i've seen online implies once the collet is loose, the bit should come out, but I can't get it out, even by gripping the end with pliers and pulling.

I'm guessing the bit has been in there a good year or two based on the previous owners stated use.

Has anyone encountered this before and is there a trick to getting the bit out?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Here's what I'd do*

Spray some penetrating oil, Liquid wrench, PB Blaster, Kroil, etc into the collet. Let it set 20 minutes.
Remove the motor from the base. Lock the collet or the arbor shaft with the built in lock. Wrap the bit in a several layers of tape to protect the edge, the using a vise grip locked on the bit shaft not the blades, give it a quick sharp rap on the end of the Vise grips, rotating the bit.
This will break it free. A sharp rap on the bit* into* the collet will sometimes also break it free if the previous user left any gap at the bottom, always recommended practice. Place a tiny rubber O ring into the collet before the bit will help prevent this condition. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Take the collet nut completely loose from the threads and lift the bit, collet and nut off the motor shaft. If the bit and collet won't come out with the nut completely loose...tap sideways on the bit with wood or plastic.

Once you have the bit, collet and nut loose you can tap the collet off the bit shaft.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

I can't speak for Skil but PC router collet nuts loosen up then snug up again as you continue turning the nut. Once past this the bit slides out. I have 4 PC routers and all do it.

I wouldn't suggest squirting WD40 onto the collet with the router in an inverted position, you don't want to get and oils into the motor and windings, remove the collet/nut from the router 1st.

If the bit is rusted in the collet unscrew the nut and remove the collet. Firmly clamp the nut in a vise so it won't slip out and try tapping the bit out. If still stuck then try WD40, try heat still stuck toss the bit and collet for new ones


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I wouldn't put any lubricant in the inside of the collet. If you do, a thorough clean out is necessary to prevent future slippage of bits in the collet. You'll have to use a non petroleum solvent to insure that all of the WD-40 is removed. (Denatured Alcohol or Lacquer Thinner)

Usually hitting the router bit sideways (Perpendicular to the rotational axis) with a scrap piece of wood will loosen the bit. If that doesn't work, use a piece of wood to lift the bit (like a lever) out of the collet. You may have to tap the bit back into the collet to work it out. 

If the router bit has been rusted into the collet, it would probably be best to replace the collet if such a thing is possible. (I'm thinking PC style collet.)


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

One other thing...

If the collet can be removed from the router with the bit, use a dowel and hammer from the back side to tap out the stuck bit.


----------



## mranum (Mar 27, 2008)

I have that router and its been a constant issue with it since I bought it long ago. Actually come to think of it I had to change the collet once because it cracked and wouldn't keep anything tight. For me loosen the nut a full turn or two and rap on the side of the collet to knock it loose.

I have a couple routers and this doesn't get used that much anymore and once I forgot to take the bit out then ended up getting swamped at work for months, well long story, anyway it was probably at least 6 months my bit was in there. It was a devil getting it out, but a tug with pliers while rapping on it did it.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I also don't recommend using any spray lubricant on the collet. If you have a penetrant that can be dripped with an eyedropper, use that. 

If all else fails, pull motor from base, and clamp a hardwood strip on both sides of the shaft of the bit (if enough is exposed). Then the wood can be smacked with a hammer.

Or, you could take a soldering gun and heat up the nut/collet and it will expand (maybe enough to release the bit).


----------



## rhodes2112 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Thanks for the responses*

Thanks to everyone who responded. FYI - some lubricant and a couple of whacks on the side of the collet with a crescent wrech finally knocked it loose.


----------

